# Vive la pluie?



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

C'est pathétiquement hilarant (c'est une pub pour le silicone non?)

Plus apple la table qui va bien






Jolie pub:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

>



encore une pub qui va causait des accidents....


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> encore une pub qui va *causait* des accidents....



Ça a déjà commencé


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi avoir posté les deux dernières photos ?


----------



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi avoir posté les deux dernières photos ?



Parce que j'ai réalisé que y a que moi qui la trouverait nulle cette pub (je devrais pourtant le savoir que les gars ont le cerveau pas au même endroit que nous) alors j'ai tenté de changer de sujet mais y avait déjà une réponse. Du coup je l'ai laissé, j'assumerai


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai, le votre est derrière.


----------



## meldon (14 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, le votre est derrière.



Discours classique de phallocrate.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2005)

je le trouve où sur mon clavier le symbole en forme de lapin 








​


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

Il y a une photo aussi qui circule ou on voit deux panneaux publicitaires : sur celui de droite, une femme à quatre pattes (pour vendre quoi ???), sur celui de gauche, une carotte...

Ca fait rire les ignobles phalocrates


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

arrétez ça, c'est ignoble...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une photo aussi qui circule ou on voit deux panneaux publicitaires : sur celui de droite, une femme à quatre pattes (pour vendre quoi ???), sur celui de gauche, une carotte...
> 
> Ca fait rire les ignobles phalocrates


 
et voilouuu

à +


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> arrétez ça, c'est ignoble...


Ce qui me semble le plus ignoble, quand même, c'est qu'il semble normal à des gens (des publicitaires, ok, mais ce sont aussi des être humains... enfin, je crois...), bref qu'ils trouvent comme allant de soi de foutre une nana à quatre pattes pour vanter un catalogue de vente de fringues par correspondance.
C'est comme la pub du début - ça me fait rire d'un bon gros rire gras mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est d'une connerie sans nom.


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> foutre une nana à quatre pattes pour vanter un catalogue de vente de fringues par correspondance.


bah, si elle etait debout, elle tiendrait pas en entier... mmm... quelle partie choisir ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me semble le plus ignoble, quand même, c'est qu'il semble normal à des gens (des publicitaires, ok, mais ce sont aussi des être humains... enfin, je crois...), bref qu'ils trouvent comme allant de soi de foutre une nana à quatre pattes pour vanter un catalogue de vente de fringues par correspondance.
> C'est comme la pub du début - ça me fait rire d'un bon gros rire gras mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est d'une connerie sans nom.


 
Connerie sans nom ....mmmhhhh...... peut être :mouais:  En tout cas, on en parle, ça choque, ça amuse, ça fait parler quoi ! N'est ce pas là le but d'une pub ?

Maintenant je suis d'accord, ça rase les paquerettes.......

au fait, ça a ramené combien de téléspectateurs, les lofts/starac/ etc etc ???? 

wouuuu le grand débat qui se prépare......

à +


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> wouuuu le grand débat qui se prépare......
> 
> à +


tutut, pas de politique 


```
[B]&#8226; 1980 : "Le Grand débat" (TF1)[/B]

       Emission animée par Patrice Duhamel.
         Un homme politique et quatre députés          débattent ensemble 		
[URL="http://www.ina.fr/voir_revoir/vieme_republique/emissions_tv.fr.html"]source[/URL]
```


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> tutut, pas de politique quote]
> 
> débat d'idées tout au plus, pas de gros mots, restons corrects, je vous en prie...... ah non zut trop tard ai déjà dit loft et starac......


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> pas de gros mots


Phallocrate


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Phallocrate


 
:hein:   

une petite phrase assassine souvent mieux qu'un gros mot impulsif......... mais ça soulage moins vite ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

ben , quand il pleut on sort le parapluie non ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben , quand il pleut on sort le parapluie non ?


non, on reste chez soi devant son mac


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

J'aime la pluie :love:


----------



## macarel (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben , quand il pleut on sort le parapluie non ?


eh bèn pour le coup je suis bien servi moi


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'ai réalisé que y a que moi qui la trouverait nulle cette pub (je devrais pourtant le savoir que les gars ont le cerveau pas au même endroit que nous) alors j'ai tenté de changer de sujet mais y avait déjà une réponse. Du coup je l'ai laissé, j'assumerai



Discours classique aussi mine de rien...

Mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me semble le plus ignoble, quand même, c'est qu'il semble normal à des gens (des publicitaires, ok, mais ce sont aussi des être humains... enfin, je crois...), bref qu'ils trouvent comme allant de soi de foutre une nana à quatre pattes pour vanter un catalogue de vente de fringues par correspondance.
> C'est comme la pub du début - ça me fait rire d'un bon gros rire gras mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est d'une connerie sans nom.



Ici, on ratisse large !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

(à un moment donné, j'ai cru qu'il y avait une contrepèterie avec "ici on rase gratis", mais non... chuis presque déçu tiens )


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Discours classique aussi mine de rien...
> 
> Mais bon...



Dis, Sonny, t'aurais pu laisser et assumer, toi aussi 

Mais bon...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

je vous signale que grâce aux seins humides de la première page, on a en bas de page un bandeau de pub pour des sites de rencontre, comme quoi, c'est bien fait le ouèbe...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Sonny, t'aurais pu laisser et assumer, toi aussi
> 
> Mais bon...



Laisser quoi ?

Assumer quoi ?

Le discours foireux des autres ?

Jamais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me semble le plus ignoble, quand même, c'est qu'il semble normal à des gens (des publicitaires, ok, mais ce sont aussi des être humains... enfin, je crois...), bref qu'ils trouvent comme allant de soi de foutre une nana à quatre pattes pour vanter un catalogue de vente de fringues par correspondance.
> C'est comme la pub du début - ça me fait rire d'un bon gros rire gras mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est d'une connerie sans nom.



Comme de montrer des nanas à poil pour vanter un yaourt (c'est vrai que plein de gens se désapent pour manger leur yaourt). Où est le rapport ?
Et dans, un autre genre - pas ignoble mais nul - montrer Richard Berry mangeant un yaourt. "Quoi ? Ca vous étonne Richard Berry qui mange un yaourt ?". Non mon pote. Je m'en tape. Tu fais ce que tu veux. Ca ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## chroukin (15 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien les yaourts 

Et les concours de T-shirts mouillés aussi 





-------------------------------
edit : tiens mon statut est à membre émérite c'est quoi ça ? Je croyais qu'à partir de 1000 on changeait mais pas 700


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Novembre 2005)

En ce moment la pub la plus nul c'est celle d'EDF, comme ils disent "tu vois c'est a nous" ( car ils sont devenue actionnaire),  c'est du pipo car qui a financé tout l'infrastructure en france de l'electricité ce sont les contriabuable, donc ça nous appartient deja, on contraire ils devraient dire " ce n'est plus a nous maintenant"   car ça a ete privatisser


----------



## chroukin (15 Novembre 2005)

S'il n'y avait qu'EDF... y'a une histoire avec le Crédit Lyonnais mais personne s'en souvient 

C'est pas la première ni la dernière fois qu'on se fout de notre gu**** mais on aime bien ça en France aussi 

PS spécial jojo sur ce coup (mais ça s'adresse à beaucoup d'autres ) :













Perso ça me pique les yeux toutes ces fautes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les yaourts



Et tu aimes Richard Berry ?


----------



## iKool (15 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici, on ratisse large !


Pas assez large visiblement, t'es pas dedans.
Ah, sonnyboy, éternel visionnaire pourfendeur d'hypocrisie !


----------



## chroukin (15 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et tu aimes Richard Berry ?



Ouais, c'est un acteur plutôt bien, mais j'ai jamais vu sa pub avec les yaourts 

Ou sinon de vagues souvenirs


----------



## krystof (15 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est un acteur plutôt bien, mais j'ai jamais vu sa pub avec les yaourts




Bah c'est Richard Berry, y mange un sveltess.


----------



## chroukin (15 Novembre 2005)

Ha voila je la remets 
Mouais rien de bien fascinant, il mange un yaourt


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ha voila je la remets
> Mouais rien de bien fascinant, il mange un yaourt



Si, c'est fascinant d'arriver à manger un yaourt, tout en restant naturel... moi j'y suis jamais arrivé...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis publicitaire  Et je continuerai à mettre des femmes à poil à la télé tant que ce sera possible. D'abord parce que je préfère voir une femme à poil plutôt que Richard Berry surtout pour bouffer du yahourt (un souvenir ému d'une histoire avec un bouledogue qui a mangé un yahourt aussi ), ensuite parce que la plupart des mecs ne sont pas hypocrites et préfèrent la même chose que moi


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Tout à fait juste. Les pubs seraient bien plus intéressantes avec des filles nues tout le temps, idem pour les présentatrices TV (enfin pas toutes beurk)


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> C'est pathétiquement hilarant (c'est une pub pour le silicone non?



En fait ce petit lapin c'est le logo du magazine Playboy®


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ensuite parce que la plupart des mecs ne sont pas hypocrites et préfèrent la même chose que moi



(surtout que c'est eux qui achètent les yahourts c'est bien connu...  )


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Ou qui demandent à ce qu'on leur achète


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis publicitaire  Et je continuerai à mettre des femmes à poil à la télé tant que ce sera possible




t'as raison, les femmes sont preferables aux hommes a poils


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, les femmes sont preferables aux hommes a poils



(C'est clair qu'au moins c'est beau à regarder  )


Enfin moi, je constate juste que les mecs sont forts pour regarder du foot à la télé alors que les filles préfère faire du sport même si c'est à une fréquence moindre (bon c'est une image, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, la majorité des représentants du sexe "fort" - mdr - aura du mal à la comprendre).


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (C'est clair qu'au moins c'est beau à regarder  )
> 
> 
> Enfin moi, je constate juste que les mecs sont forts pour regarder du foot à la télé alors que les filles préfère faire du sport même si c'est à une fréquence moindre


 
et ho, moi aussi je repasse mes chemises!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Je ne supporte pas le foot et je t'emmène faire du sport quand tu veux  Tu peux même choisir en dehors du foot, cela s'entend


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Ben j'fais pas mal de sport, je lave et repasse mes vêtements, j'aime les femmes nues et en plus je fais la cuisine alors hein    (et c'est vrai en plus )

edit : chuis étudiant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et ho, moi aussi je repasse mes chemises!



Et moi, je ne regarde pas le foot !  



			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait juste. Les pubs seraient bien plus intéressantes avec des filles nues tout le temps, idem pour les présentatrices TV (enfin pas toutes beurk)



Je ne sais plus dans quel pays il y a un JT où la Claire Chazal locale est nue.   



			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, les femmes sont preferables aux hommes a poils



La mamie qu'on voit en train de mater son voisin qui bronze à poil sur la terrasse dans la pub des Pages jaunes n'a pas l'air de cet avis.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La mamie qu'on voit en train de mater son voisin qui bronze à poil sur la terrasse dans la pub des Pages jaunes n'a pas l'air de cet avis.




malgrée mon age avancé sachez monsieur que je ne suis PAS (deja)  mamie moi !!!  

ne mettez pas toutes les femmes dans le meme panier !!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Ne mettez pas tous les hommes dans le même panier alors  Ni les publicitaires, en passant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> malgrée mon age avancé sachez monsieur que je ne suis PAS (deja)  mamie moi !!!
> 
> ne mettez pas toutes les femmes dans le meme panier !!:mouais:



Non. C'est toi dans la femme dans la pub ?


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Les présentatrices nues c'est au Japon il me semble, mais que sur des chaines "discretion is advised"  et elles ne sont pas vieilles (ou sinon bien maquillées). Après j'ai vu ça sur une chaîne française du genre Les enfants de la télé (oups j'aurais peut-être pas dû le dire :rose: )


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ne mettez pas tous les hommes dans le même panier alors  Ni les publicitaires, en passant.



Oh on met pas tous les hommesb (heureusement il y en a des très biens), seulement la plupart. 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis publicitaire  Et je continuerai à mettre des femmes à poil à la télé tant que ce sera possible. D'abord parce que je préfère voir une femme à poil plutôt que Richard Berry surtout pour bouffer du yahourt (un souvenir ému d'une histoire avec un bouledogue qui a mangé un yahourt aussi ), ensuite *parce que la plupart des mecs ne sont pas hypocrites et préfèrent la même chose que moi*


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Et moi personne ne veut me donner un panier de femmes ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Je la verrai bien remplacer Evelyne Dheliat à la météo sur TF1.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas, ça ensoleille, c'est clair !


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Mouais on a pas la tête.... c'est p'tetre une crevette...

Je veux dire par là que chez les crevettes, tout est bon, sauf la tête, alors faut se méfier


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

j'ai eu du mal a en trouver une habillée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi se donner tant de mal ??


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

la charte et tout


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui ! Flûte...


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

Je vous sens en manque de lingerie fine.... après vous direz que je ne suis pas sympa avec vous.  (perso je trouve ça horrible)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

On voit tout de suite ou t'as tes bookmarks toi


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Elle a bon dos la pluie non ? 

heureusement qu'il fait pas froid, parce que le ciré à même la peau..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Elle a bon dos la pluie non ?



dans ce cas, c'est pas le dos le plus intéressant...


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On voit tout de suite ou t'as tes bookmarks toi


Ben le problème c'est que je dois en avoir plein qui vous plairait (probablement pour des raisons différentes... faut bien que je m'habille lol) mais je vais pas vous les mettre ça vous ferait trop plaisir (en plus c'est trop facile vous connaissez certainement mieux les marques que moi!!!). 

Bon je vais recentrer le sujet. FAUT PAS CONDUIRE VITE SOUS LA PLUIE!! (elle est toute cassé la ferrari)


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas une ferrari, c'est une lamborghini


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Une Murcielago


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2005)

Ouais ; enfin, une caisse de gros cake, quoi...


----------



## Fulvio (16 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une ferrari, c'est une lamborghini




Confondre les belles italiennes : la preuve éclatante que les filles n'ont décidément pas le cerveau au même endroit que nous


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

J'avais au moins bon sur la nationalité (et que c'était une caisse de gros kéké). 

Je suis pas sûr que beaucoup saches si Zara ou H&M sont français ou autre chose, chacun son truc na.

Edith: tiens on me dit que vous êtes des chèvres parce que lamborghini ça appartient à Volkswagen (qui est italien comme, même moi, on le sait tous   KC!)


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

la pluie c'est surtout dangereux dans mon ricard disait mon pépé 
n'importe quoi.
allez hop au taff.


----------



## Fulvio (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> J'avais au moins bon sur la nationalité (et que c'était une caisse de gros kéké).
> 
> Je suis pas sûr que beaucoup saches si Zara ou H&M sont français ou autre chose, chacun son truc na.


 
Tssss... H&M, c'est suédois, même pas besoin de se fringuer pour le savoir 

Cela dit, chère meldon,"chacun son truc" la tête dans les clichés de l'autre, c'est un peu court comme vision. Assez sexiste, même.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tssss... H&M, c'est suédois, même pas besoin de se fringuer pour le savoir
> 
> Cela dit, chère meldon,"chacun son truc" la tête dans les clichés de l'autre, c'est un peu court comme vision. Assez sexiste, même.



mmm, où ais-je parlé de sexe moi? Je pense que tu fais une projection sur moi de ce que ton interprétation personnelle. Moi j'aime les fringues, pas les voitures. Je suis sûre qu'il y a des hommes qui partagent la même passion pour les vêtements et la même indifférence pour les voitures.


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> mmm, où ais-je parlé de sexe moi? Je pense que tu fais une projection sur moi de ce que ton interprétation personnelle. Moi j'aime les fringues, pas les voitures. Je suis sûre qu'il y a des hommes qui partagent la même passion pour les vêtements et la même indifférence pour les voitures.




Je t'avais demandé de garder ça entre nous.....:mouais:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Merde ! j'aime ni les fringues, ni les voitures


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (C'est clair qu'au moins c'est beau à regarder  )
> 
> 
> Enfin moi, je constate juste que les mecs sont forts pour regarder du foot à la télé alors que les filles préfère faire du sport même si c'est à une fréquence moindre (bon c'est une image, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, la majorité des représentants du sexe "fort" - mdr - aura du mal à la comprendre).



ça y est je sais...

meldon est un fake, c'est un type qui fait en sorte de faire croire que certaines femelles sont encore plus cruches que mado et macelene réunies....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> mmm, où ais-je parlé de sexe moi? Je pense que tu fais une projection sur moi



J'vais t'en faire voire moi des projections !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Confondre les belles italiennes : la preuve éclatante que les filles n'ont décidément pas le cerveau au même endroit que nous




et se sera tout  ? :mouais: 
rien a rajouter  ? :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et se sera tout  ? :mouais:
> rien a rajouter  ? :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:




Pas assez de mains !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! j'aime ni les fringues, ni les voitures




te reste les clopes et le chocolat !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2005)

nan, te reste la bite.

t'aime pas non plus ?


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

C'est quoi ça ?




(ça va j'ai bien répondu ? , putain tu m'as pas manqué toi !  )


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan, te reste la bite.
> 
> t'aime pas non plus ?




Aux objets trouvés ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2005)

Combien on parie que je me fais pas bannir pour mes dernières interventions ?

Et même, ce sera juste pour dire...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Combien on parie que je me fais pas bannir pour mes dernières interventions ?
> 
> Et même, ce sera juste pour dire...




Bannir non !!! pire que ça .....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais t'en faire voire moi des projections !!!



Attention ! Ca va gicler !


----------



## Fulvio (17 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et se sera tout  ? :mouais:
> rien a rajouter  ? :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:



si : :love:


----------

